# 4.11.Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland-Den Helder



## pollux8 (3. September 2012)

*Zum Ende der Bikesaison beginnt in Holland wieder die Saison der Strandrennen*

So fällt auch am 4.11.2012 wieder der Startschuß einer neuen Auflage
des Strandmarathons in Hoek Van Holland.
Das Rennen verläuft 135km in einer Richtung entlang der Küste nach Den Helder.
Damit die Route nicht eintönig wirkt umfährt man die Häfen Scheveningen und Ijmuiden.
Für dieses Jahr ist die Nachfrage so groß,das die Veranstalter vom Beachbiking.nl auf 1000 Teilnehmer hoffen.
Die Startkosten betragen dieses mal 27 Euro inclusive Finisher Shirt.

Mehr infos unter:

http://www.beachbiking.nl/hvh-dh.html

Hier noch ein Filmausschnitt vom cycloteam,der beim letzten Event (13.11) aufgenommen worden war.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bhDN3ixyTk"]Cycloteam.nl - MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LarsL (6. September 2012)

Das GT-YellowWings Racing Team wird, wie jedes Jahr, in voller Stärke auch am Start sein. Das lassen wir uns nicht entgehen.

www.GT-YellowWings-Racing.com

Das Rennen ist ein Erlebnis, was jeder in seinem seiner Rennkarriere mal gefahren sein sollte.

Nicht umsonst sind fast alle niederländischen Topfahrer bei diesen Events mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (7. September 2012)

Die Marathon Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu und die Salzluft steht schon in den Startloechern!!! Um in der kalten Jahreszeit einer Erkaeltung vorzubeugen ist es gut wenn man sich gelegentlich einer Salzdusche unterzieht, dies geht am besten in einer geselligen Runde auf der schoensten Beachmarathon strecke der Welt, zu dem noch der laengste Strandmarathon der Welt! Es ist ein einmaliges Erlebnis diesen Marathon zu fahren, mit keinen anderen zu vergleichen!!!


----------



## pollux8 (28. September 2012)

Die Teilnehmerliste bei Beachbiking.nl hat diesmal 
internationale neue Strandbegeistete Beachbiker bekommen.
USA-UK-F -Belgien sind mit dabei.Vielleicht auch dank Facebook und Twitter ist das Interesse national größer geworden.

http://www.facebook.com/Beachbiken

http://twitter.com/Beachbiken

http://www.beachbiking.nl/deel-hvh-12.html

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht werden wir die 32 deutschen Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr nicht toppen können.
Vielleicht waren die Reperaturkosten wegen angefressene Lager durch Salzgehalt daran schuld

Man kann auch ein normales Fahrrad mitbringen









Dann erhöht sich der Badespaß,wenn man auf teure Komponenten
kein Wert legt


----------



## pollux8 (29. September 2012)

*Strandfiets Ramses Bekkenk gestolen*

Donderdagavond 27 september is de strandfiets van Mitsubishi renner Ramses Bekkenk gestolen. Ramses: "De fiets is uit mijn auto gepikt! Volgens mij is de fiets onverkoopbaar, ook in onderdelen. De velgen zijn namelijk beschadigd, ik heb in het frame zitten zagen, de linker shifter ontbreekt omdat de voorderailleur is geblokkeerd en zo zijn er nog wel wat zaken op te noemen. Ik hoop dat iedereen mij wil helpen door zijn ogen open te houden want ik wil de fiets graag terug. Het frame was op maat gemaakt en het beste frame dat ik tot nu toe heb gehad...."

Het gaat om een 29-er van het merk Koga en er zit een sticker op het frame met de naam van Ramses Bekkenk. Mocht degene die de fiets gepikt heeft nu de illusie hebben om diverse strandraces te winnen dan moeten wij hem of haar teleurstellen. De fiets is goed maar het zijn nog steeds de benen die 't 'm doen.

Heb je informatie, meld het dan via marc(at)mountainbiketeam.com, alvast bedankt!


----------



## remmydemmy (11. Oktober 2012)

pollux8 schrieb:


> *Strandfiets Ramses Bekkenk gestolen*
> 
> Donderdagavond 27 september is de strandfiets van Mitsubishi renner Ramses Bekkenk gestolen. Ramses: "De fiets is uit mijn auto gepikt! Volgens mij is de fiets onverkoopbaar, ook in onderdelen. De velgen zijn namelijk beschadigd, ik heb in het frame zitten zagen, de linker shifter ontbreekt omdat de voorderailleur is geblokkeerd en zo zijn er nog wel wat zaken op te noemen. Ik hoop dat iedereen mij wil helpen door zijn ogen open te houden want ik wil de fiets graag terug. Het frame was op maat gemaakt en het beste frame dat ik tot nu toe heb gehad...."
> 
> ...



Da wollte wohl jemand einen Sehr Guten Konkurrenten ausschalten! Ich denke nicht das das Beachbike bis ins Münsterland gespült wird, aber wir halten trotzdem die Augen auf!


----------



## remmydemmy (11. Oktober 2012)

Für dieses Jahr hat das Beachracing Team Germany unter der Leitung von Wolli einen Bus für die Hin- und Rückfahrt organisiert. Es wird kein anstrengendes umsteigen und stehen in den Zügen mehr nötig sein. Den Fahrer fürs Auto kann man auch gleich Zuhause lassen. Und das aller schönste ist, MANN hat einen Bus voll mit (verrückten) Beachbikern. Dort kann man sich noch die letzten Tips für den nächsten Tag holen und dann nach einem gemühltlich Runde am Strand und dann zum Abend essen fahren. Der Bus wird am 03.11.2012 um ca. 9:00 ab 48691 Vreden starten. Es sind noch 6 Plätze frei. Für die Hin- und Rückfahrt ist also gesorgt, jetzt müsst ihr euch nur noch zum Beachrace anmelden und los gehts. Bei Interesse einfach melden. Wir werden auch versuchen in den kommenden Wochen noch ein Beachrace Trainingswochenende zu organisiert, hierzu in den kommenden Tagen mehr!


----------



## LarsL (13. Oktober 2012)

Da wir nun sogar noch einen größeren Bus für weniger Geld bekommen haben, ist es sogar möglich noch Betreuer mitzunehmen. Wer also nicht selbst fahren möchte und die Annemlichkeiten eines Transfers zu nutzen ist gerne eingeladen.

Der Bus setzt uns am 03.11. in Hoek von Holland ab und sammelt uns am 04.11. in Den Helder wieder ein. Betreuer könnten dann auch komplett mit dem Bus fahren.

Es wird noch versucht einen Zwischenstop am Renntag für die Betreuer zu organisieren. So kann man sich das Rennen als Betreuer auch live anschauen.


----------



## pollux8 (21. Oktober 2012)

Die letzten 5 Tage nähern sich,dann ist Anmeldeschluß (24.10)
bei Beachbiking.nl.Die Kaltfront,die sich 10 Tage lang   mit einer Nördliche Strömung  bei uns ein nistet müssen wir noch abwarten,dannn gibt es voraussichtlich wieder 10 Grad mit Südwest Strömung.
Das ist eben das spannende an diesem Rennen,ob wir mit  Gegenwind oder mit weichen Untergrund zu rechnen haben.

http://www.weerplaza.nl/15daagse/





Den letzten warmen Herbtstag mußte man heute geniesen

 @Rennmaus 
Dein Rennbericht vom letzten Jahr kann man sich jeder Zeit immer wieder durch lesen

http://velo-w.blogspot.de/2011/11/sandkastenfreunde-oder-worlds-longest.html?spref=fb

Dieses mal wird der letzte Finisher beim Beachmarathon mit einem 
Feuerwerk empfangen


----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2012)

Noch 6 Tage bis zum Start.Alles deutet darauf hin 
das wir diesmal eine Südwestströmung haben(130km Rückenwind mit 6 Windstärken.)
Aber in 6 Tagen kann  sich der Wind auch noch auf WEST drehen.

Diesmal sind 890 Anmeldungen beim Beachmarathon.
Darunter 11 Deutsche Teilnehmer.

Diesmal keine mtb-news User.

Eine Party wird es so oder so





So wird es dann aussehen,wenn wir bei 6 Windstärken WINDBIKEN


Hier noch ein paar Wetterlinks zum vergleichen.


http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ijmuiden&wf_cmp=7

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48299

http://www.buienradar.nl/weersverwachting-per-plaats.aspx?bron=3

http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Nederland/Hoek-van-Holland/4057928


----------



## LarsL (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann das Rennen nur jedem empfehlen . Bei der Windvorhersage wird es eine Fahrt mit der mittleren Reisegeschwindigkeit eines Sportflugzeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2012)

Falls einer auf den Geschmack gekommen ist,den Speed auszukosten.
Einen *Startplatz* hätten wir noch übrig


----------



## Arni82 (31. Oktober 2012)

LarsL schrieb:


> Ich kann das Rennen nur jedem empfehlen . Bei der Windvorhersage wird es eine Fahrt mit der mittleren Reisegeschwindigkeit eines Sportflugzeugs.



... und dann mit dem Bike zurück zum Auto


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme dieses Wochenende leider erst aus London zurück.
Sonst wäre ich sicher wieder dabei gewesen.
Aber für 2013 könnt ihr wieder mit mir rechnen


----------



## pollux8 (1. November 2012)

Wij könne niet wachten op de zee te knallen
3 Tage noch -----Alle Wetterstationen deuten auf Südwest 5-6
Das heißt,Wir bekommen von hinten eine Mischung von Wind und fliegenden Sandkörner ab.Und das bei über 800 Teilnehmer.
Dann wird es spannend ob die Beachkönige Bekkenk und Rood mit ihren 29 Fiezen einen neuen Rekord auf stellen.
Der alte Rekord vor4 Jahren (3:28) wurde bei 7 Windstärken noch mit einen 26 Bike gemacht.
Unter den Teilnehmern fährt auch der deutsche Profi Christian Lademann 
mit(Bahnweltmeister)bis 2007

Wer sich das live bei einer Tasse Kaffe auf der Webcam ansehen möchte 
Hier die besten cams 

http://www.scheveningenlive.nl/surf-webcam/

Ab 9:20


http://www.zvnoordwijk.nl/cms/webcams

Ab 10:00


http://www.reddingsbrigade-bloemendaal.nl/beachcam.html


Ab 11:00


----------



## Uplooser (2. November 2012)

Hallo Wolli und die anderen Teilnehmer
ich hab hier die ganze Zeit heimlich mitgelesen. Mir blutet das Herz, aber dies Jahr gehts bei mir leider nicht.
Euch viel Spaß.
PS: Die Idee mit dem Bus finde ich gut!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. November 2012)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hallo Wolli und die anderen Teilnehmer
> ich hab hier die ganze Zeit heimlich mitgelesen. Mir blutet das Herz, aber dies Jahr gehts bei mir leider nicht.
> Euch viel Spaß.
> PS: Die Idee mit dem Bus finde ich gut!



mir gehts genau so, 
wäre echt gerne wieder mitgekommen, aber geht leider nicht,
mit allen im Bus ist bestimmt Lustig.
Fahre aber am Sonntag morgen hier und denke die ganze Zeit an euch.
Wünsche euch allen ein gutes durchkommen und neue Bestzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (2. November 2012)

So, Sachen sind gepackt. Morgen früh geht es mit der ganzen Beachbike Truppe nach Hoek van Holland. Am Sonntag geht es dann mit ordentlich Schub von Südwest bzw. Süd, Richtung Den Helder. Ich denke ich werde dann 30 km vor Den Helder den Bremsfallschirm ziehen, um nicht vom Wind am Ziel vorbeigepustet zu werden.

2011 hatten wir einen ähnlich starken Wind bei Egmond Pier Egmond. Dort lagen die Geschwindigkeiten auf dem Rad zwischen 55 und 70 km/h. 

Alle die Sonntag nicht teilnehmen verpassen wirklich was.


----------



## pollux8 (3. November 2012)

LarsL schrieb:


> So, Sachen sind gepackt. Morgen früh geht es mit der ganzen Beachbike Truppe nach Hoek van Holland. Am Sonntag geht es dann mit ordentlich Schub von Südwest bzw. Süd, Richtung Den Helder. Ich denke ich werde dann 30 km vor Den Helder den Bremsfallschirm ziehen, um nicht vom Wind am Ziel vorbeigepustet zu werden.
> 
> 2011 hatten wir einen ähnlich starken Wind bei Egmond Pier Egmond. Dort lagen die Geschwindigkeiten auf dem Rad zwischen 55 und 70 km/h.
> 
> Alle die Sonntag nicht teilnehmen verpassen wirklich was.



Ich glaube ,die Wetterfrösche wolln uns wieder ein reinlegen
Die Windrichtung hat sich auf Südost-ost verlegt.
Dann hätten wir die ganze Zeit Seitenwind und müssen strampeln ohne Ende.
Das ist eben das spannenste an dieser Veranstaltung.
Du kannst 5 STD vorher noch einen reingeürgt bekommen.
Ich fahr dann mal los 
Und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer,NED---B---D---UK ,die diesen Thread vervolgt haben


----------



## Uplooser (5. November 2012)

Infos??
Ist wohl nicht optimal gelaufen, ich find den Wolli nicht in der Ergebnisliste. Und Rembert war auch schonmal dichter an der Spitze dran.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2012)

http://www.beachbiking.nl/uitslag-hvh-12.html


----------



## pollux8 (5. November 2012)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Infos??
> Ist wohl nicht optimal gelaufen, ich find den Wolli nicht in der Ergebnisliste. Und Rembert war auch schonmal dichter an der Spitze dran.



Ja,Uplooser,Jedes Beachrennen verläuft eben anders.Die Vorfreude zum 130km DOWNHILL am Strand mit 6 Windstätken war groß, doch schon am Sonntag morgen zerplatzte der Traum vom perfekten Rennen ,als wir den Wind bei Windfinder auf der Windkarte endeckten. 
Morgens  um 8 Uhr sah es bei 3,4 Grad noch recht unbewölkt aus.Doch beim aufreihen zum Startblock zogen schon die ersten dicken Wolken rüber.
Nach dem Start um 9 Uhr bis Scheveningen fuhr man wie jedes Jahr durch den nassen Sand mit einer Mischung von dicken Sand,die man durch ein paar Laufpassagen durchqueren mußte.
Das war zum Glück nur der erste Abschnitt.

Von Scheveningen bis Den Helder konnte man bei mäßigen Seitenwinden die verlorende Zeit bei guten Untergrund gut aufholen.
Rembert hatte sein 26 Strandbike dabei,konnte den druck der 29er nur schwer mithalten.





Lars war mit seinen 29er  von unserer Truppe klar der Führende und kam mit 4:26  mit einen Durschnitt von 29km/h als 34ster  von 650 ins Ziel.

Ich,wolli kam mit einen Durchschnitt von 22 eigentlich recht gut zurecht, 
bis ich meinen Kollegen beim Schlauch wechseln half.
Weil die Luftpumpen defekt waren,brauchten wir Hilfe,was uns viel Zeit kostete . Da wir von Ijmuiden bis Den Helder keine gute Gruppe mehr fanden,zog mich Marcel Tekampe  doch noch mit einem guten Schnitt bis zum Ziel ,wo wir uns mit dem 434 und 436 Platz zufrieden gaben.

Alles im allen war es ein schnelleres Rennen wie letztes Jahr mit Gegenwind und schweren Boden.
Wie gesagt,Es ist jedes Jahr ein anders Rennen.


----------



## pollux8 (5. November 2012)

Hier noch ein schönes Startfoto nach dem Start.






Aufgenommen durch Cycloteam.nl


----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2012)

Eine große Anerkennung muß ich einen Belgier widmen.
Er fuhr den Beachmarathon mit einem Bein und ohne jegliche Prothese.  ER war immer auf gleicher Höhe mit unserer Leistungs gruppe bis Ijmuiden.
Am Ziel sah ich ihn mit einer 6 STD Zeit .Also nur 2 STD mehr als 
der Beachkönig Ramses Bekkenk.

Dabei mußte er mit seiner Behinderung vier schwere Sandaufgänge 
hochlaufen.
Bei einem Gespräch mit dem Belgier,erzählte er mir das er hauptsächlich
MTB in den Bergen fährt.
Vielleicht sehe ich ihn nächstes Jahr mal wieder.


----------



## pollux8 (8. November 2012)

Hier noch ein Video mit der Helmcamera von Bram Rood .
Das Video hat 3 Abschnitte.
Den Start---Scheveningen --und den Strassenabschnitt von Ijmuiden.

Ramses Bekkenk und Stefan Vreugdenhil dienen als Verfolger

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xuwual_hvh-den-helder-vanaf-het-stuur-van-bram-rood_sport


----------



## Uplooser (9. November 2012)

Das ist ja mal ein geiles video, sieht man mal wie es vorne zugeht. Und ein paar interressante Details.
Der Lenker  vom Ramses
Die Trinkflaschenübergabe von Stefan an Ramses.Die fahren dch nicht in einem Team, oder?
Ansonsten haben die ja ein irres Tempo drauf.


----------



## LarsH1974 (19. November 2012)

Hallo, ich bin gerade von der Rabo Beach-Challenge in Scheveningen zurückgekommen und musste feststellen, dass Beachrennen echt hart aber auch sehr geil sind. 

Die Strecke ging von Scheveningen Pier nach Noordwijk und zurück - insgesamt 39km. Der Start war unten am Strand, die ersten Meter wurde also gelaufen, was das Teilnehmerfeld sehr gut auseinander zog. Leider war das Wetter bei Nebel und ca. 5°C nicht wirklich sehr einladend, trotzdem sollen lt. Veranstalter ca. 1300 Teilnehmer dabeigewesen sein. In den Ergebnislisten sind nicht mal 1000 Teilnehmer aufgeführt. So ergab sich ein sehr interessantes Bild, als die Fahrer wie an der Schnur gezogen nach und nach im Nebel verschwanden. Auf dem Weg nach Noordwijk gab es reichlich Rückenwind, dafür war der Rückweg umso schwieriger. Teilweise sehr tiefer Sand machte es doch ziemlich heftig. Dazu kamen leider noch ein paar Materialprobleme, aber letztendlich konnte ich das Ziel in Scheveningen nach 2.13 Stunden noch erreichen. 
Die Schnellsten waren zu der Zeit schon geducht und umgezogen, der Sieger brauchte nur knapp 1.04 Stunden für die Runde! 
Fazit: Eine tolle wenn auch schwierige Aufgabe für mich, lleider bin ich jetzt infiziert und werde am 12.01. in Egmond wieder am Start stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (19. November 2012)

Hi Lars, dein Fieber kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich bin mal die Strandserie in Belgien  gefahren. Dagegen war HvH-DH Kindergebutstag.
Hammerhart, teilweise 7bft, dann die Wellenbrecher, die ich so von den holländischen Stränden nicht kannte.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## pollux8 (19. November 2012)

LarsH1974 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade von der Rabo Beach-Challenge in Scheveningen zurückgekommen und musste feststellen, dass Beachrennen echt hart aber auch sehr geil sind.
> 
> Die Strecke ging von Scheveningen Pier nach Noordwijk und zurück - insgesamt 39km. Der Start war unten am Strand, die ersten Meter wurde also gelaufen, was das Teilnehmerfeld sehr gut auseinander zog. Leider war das Wetter bei Nebel und ca. 5°C nicht wirklich sehr einladend, trotzdem sollen lt. Veranstalter ca. 1300 Teilnehmer dabeigewesen sein. In den Ergebnislisten sind nicht mal 1000 Teilnehmer aufgeführt. So ergab sich ein sehr interessantes Bild, als die Fahrer wie an der Schnur gezogen nach und nach im Nebel verschwanden. Auf dem Weg nach Noordwijk gab es reichlich Rückenwind, dafür war der Rückweg umso schwieriger. Teilweise sehr tiefer Sand machte es doch ziemlich heftig. Dazu kamen leider noch ein paar Materialprobleme, aber letztendlich konnte ich das Ziel in Scheveningen nach 2.13 Stunden noch erreichen.
> Die Schnellsten waren zu der Zeit schon geducht und umgezogen, der Sieger brauchte nur knapp 1.04 Stunden für die Runde!
> Fazit: Eine tolle wenn auch schwierige Aufgabe für mich, lleider bin ich jetzt infiziert und werde am 12.01. in Egmond wieder am Start stehen!



Wir hatten auch vor,dort am Rennen teilzunehmen,aber da ging zu Hause die Arbeit vor.
Ich habe es auf der Webcam verfolgt.Es war ein trübes Wetter dort,da dachte ich,ich hab nichts verpasst.Aber,wo ich die Ergebnisse,sah,das es ein schnelles Rennen war,wurde der Frust größer nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
Den nächsten Termin haben wir uns am 16.12 in Noordwijk vorgesehen.
Letztes Jahr haben wir dort auch teilgenommen,und einfach ne geile Sache.
www.mtbbeachrace.nl
Ich denk,das du eine längere Fahrt zum Strand hast,als wir.Als Grenzländer sind es für uns gerade mal eine Strecke von 200km zu fahren.

Das Kultrennen in Egmond haben wir uns natürlich auch schon vorgemerkt. 
Mit 3500 Beachbikern übern Sand glühen.
Adrenalin Pur


----------



## LarsH1974 (20. November 2012)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch vor,dort am Rennen teilzunehmen,aber da ging zu Hause die Arbeit vor.
> Ich habe es auf der Webcam verfolgt.Es war ein trübes Wetter dort,da dachte ich,ich hab nichts verpasst.Aber,wo ich die Ergebnisse,sah,das es ein schnelles Rennen war,wurde der Frust größer nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Den nächsten Termin haben wir uns am 16.12 in Noordwijk vorgesehen.
> Letztes Jahr haben wir dort auch teilgenommen,und einfach ne geile Sache.
> ...



Egmond hört sich richtig gut an, hab schon richtig Bock drauf! Leider ist es von hier oben bis nach Holland schon etwas weiter, nach Scheveningen sind es ca. 450km. Daher bleibt Egmond wohl erstmal das einzige Strandrennen in 2013. 
Ist jemand schon mal die Nissan Beach Challange in Knokke-Heist mitgefahren?


----------



## pollux8 (24. November 2012)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Eine große Anerkennung muß ich einen Belgier widmen.
> Er fuhr den Beachmarathon mit einem Bein und ohne jegliche Prothese.  ER war immer auf gleicher Höhe mit unserer Leistungs gruppe bis Ijmuiden.
> Am Ziel sah ich ihn mit einer 6 STD Zeit .Also nur 2 STD mehr als
> der Beachkönig Ramses Bekkenk.
> ...



Letztes Wochenende ist ein Strandrennen in De Panne (Belgien) gewesen.Da habe ich gerade ein Videofilm entdeckt,das der einbeinige Mountainbiker E.Rammeloo während des Rennens gefilmt hatte.Der 45 minutige Film zeigt in guter Qualität  den Rundkurs rund um Panne.
.Zuerkennen ist er im Lichtschatten  ab der 38 min.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPvUocmpatk"]de panne  endurance beachrace 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]  


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq5EOkb5wbk&feature=relmfu"]beachrace on one leg: de panne 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]  (5 min Kurzfassung)
Ich kann es nicht glauben,das man die ganze Zeit mit so viel Speed fahren kann


----------



## Uplooser (27. November 2012)

Ist schon irre was der kann. Zumal er die klassischen Schiebepassagen durchfährt.
Ich bin das Rennen 2009 gefahren, da war auch so schönes Wetter.


----------



## pollux8 (21. Dezember 2012)

Beachrace in Noordwijk aan Zee

Letztes Wochenende sind wir zum Beachrace nach Noordwijk aan Zee gefahren.
650 Biker nahmen bei 8 Grad und 4 Windstärken auf der 50km Strecke Noordwijk-ijmuiden-Noordwijk teil.
Bei diesen Rennen durften wir keine scheu mit dem Material haben.

Da die Flut sich noch nicht vollkommen zurück gezogen hatte,wurden die Lager durch viel Wasserkontakt und weichen Sand geprüft.

Mit diesen  Bedingungen kam Sebastian Langeveld am besten klar.Er dominierte  nach dem Wendepunkt in Ijmuiden und holte im Alleingang gegen den Wind noch 5 min raus bis zum Ziel.






Beim nächsten Rennen in Egmond aan Zee ,was mit 3500 teilnehmer 
schon längst ausgebucht ist müssen sich Bekkenk und Rood etwas ein fallen lassen um auf Podion zu kommen.

Hier noch zwei gute Videos vom Rennen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHLXF6LBJtI&feature=youtu.be


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHbcc0ZIF8Q"]Strandrace Noordwijk IJmuiden Noordwijk 16-12-2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gefilmt mit der Helm Camera von Rob van der Niet


----------



## Tomwptp (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht über alle Beach Marathons?


----------



## remmydemmy (23. Dezember 2012)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht über alle Beach Marathons?


 
Hallo Tom,
auf dieser Homepage findest du alles zu den Beach Marathons

http://www.beachbiken.eu/index.php/...a-alle-beachbike-wedstrijden-strandraces.html

Hier sind alle Wettkaempfe aufgelistet. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass eigentlich nur Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder ein echter Marathon ist.

Wir starten in Egmond Pier Egmond mit 6 Leuten! Das wird ein riesen SpaSS!!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (1. Januar 2013)

Sowas wäre doch im November ein geiler Saisonabschluss!

Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder steht da schon ein Termin dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (2. Januar 2013)

Nein noch nicht.

Du findest den Termin immer auf dieser Seite.

http://www.beachbiking.nl/

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pollux8 (9. Januar 2013)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> Sowas wäre doch im November ein geiler Saisonabschluss!
> 
> Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder steht da schon ein Termin dieses Jahr?


Der Termin hängt ganz von den Gezeiten von Ebbe und Flut zusammen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen können wir uns damit auf den 10.11  einstellen den Strand von Hoek van Holland nach Den Helder glatt zu bügeln.

Am kommenden Wochenende steht für uns  erstmal das Kultrennen 
*Egmond-Pier-Egmond* auf dem Programm.

Ein Wochenende für Läufer und Beachbiker.
Mit 3500 Bikern alles schon seit dem 6.12 ausgebucht.





*EGMOND-PIER-EGMOND *

*LARS-REMMY-und EUGEN* haben sich ein Startlplatz direkt im Profifeld ergattert.und werden bei 1Grad  und Sonnenschein um 10.30
aus ihren Boxen fliegen.
Wir müssen in unserer Hobbyliga noch 20 Minuten warten und dann heißt es alles aufholen was das Zeug so hält.

Hier noch eine interessante Webcam vom Strandabgang .

http://www.egmondonline.nl/pages/beeld-geluid/webcam-strandafgang.php



http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/


----------



## LarsL (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, den Startplatz haben wir allerdings Wolli zu verdanken, der uns in diesen Block hat stellen lassen.

An einen Auszug aus der Mail an den Veranstalter kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.

"De toppers uit Duitsland"

Hoffentlich können wir die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen, die der deutsche Beachrace-Promoter dort auf unsere Schultern legt.

Bei dem Kultevent müssten eigentlich deutlich mehr deutsche Starter dabei sein. Im Sommer sind die Niederländer ja schließlich auch zu Gast bei unseren Marathon Veranstaltungen.

Wir sehen uns am Beach
Lars


----------



## pollux8 (9. Januar 2013)

LarsL schrieb:


> Ja, den Startplatz haben wir allerdings Wolli zu verdanken, der uns in diesen Block hat stellen lassen.
> 
> An einen Auszug aus der Mail an den Veranstalter kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.
> 
> ...



Soeben frisch auf der Egmond Webside aktualisiert.
*Die Top 100*

http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/files/2013/01/toprenners-2013.pdf

Siehe Nummer 48-56-57

Die Erwartungen sind groß
Das Triathleten Team aus Stadtlohn sind mit ein 9 Biker Team dabei und wir sind mit 6 Beachbikern.Das wird ne geile AFTERSHOW PARTY.


----------



## Uplooser (12. Januar 2013)

Wolli, der deutsche Beachrace-Promoter---- das passt.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Tomwptp (12. Januar 2013)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Wolli, der deutsche Beachrace-Promoter---- das passt.
> Euch viel Spaß.



Wohl wahr. Ebenfalls viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (14. Januar 2013)

Es war mal wieder eine geile Beachparty,die uns noch lange in Erinnerung bleibt.Die Vorher und die Aftershow,damit ist eigentlich  das Zusammen sein gemeint,neue Leute kennen lernen Pizza-Spagetti und das ganze drum rum rund um das Event.






Welche Bike Veranstaltung bietet 3500 Biker,die schon ein Monat vorher ausverkauft ist.
Das Wetter stand diesmal wieder auf unserer Seite .2 Grad plus mit leichten Winden aus Südost.Mit der Situation kam der Gewinner  Rob van der Niet mit 1:04 doch noch  mal locker auf seine 45kmh auf den Strand.
Eine Minute später huschte schon die *Olympiasiegering Marianne Vos* ins Ziel

Remmy unser bester Deutscher vom GT TEAM kam mit knapp 6min später als 46 ins Ziel. danach folgte Lars mit 1:11 

Bei mir lief bis zur Zwischenzeit am pier alles super.Dann hatte ich Probleme mit der Kette ,Der Umwerfer blockierte,und so konnte ich nur auf das Mittlere Blatt fahren.Und so blieb es mal wieder bei 1.40 wie jedes Jahr.





So konnte ich  Sonntag noch eine Uitspanning Tour nach Schoorl unternehmen,wärend Remmy,Marcel ,Harald und Hub noch  den halbmarathon bestritten um in die Kombie Wertung zu kommen.

Dabei wurde Remmy mit einer Zeit von 1:28Std noch 22  von 400 in der Kombie Wertung.Gratuliere

Hier noch eine gute Zusammen fassung vom Rennen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE2efJnkvhA"]15e Egmond Pier Egmond 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pollux8 (16. Januar 2013)

Hier ist noch ein super Video ,das von NOS TV über Marianne Vos berichtet wurde.

http://nos.nl/video/461175-vos-en-de-zin-van-het-fietsen.html

Am 10.02 ist das nächste Beachrace in Den Helder 
Den Helder-Petten-Den Helder (45km)

http://www.beachbiking.nl/dtd.html

Da das Event über die Karnevalzeit verläuft,werde ich da mit meiner Frau  5 Tage hin fahren,Le champion organisiert da noch ein 21km dünenlauf,bei dem meine Frau dann teilnimmt.


----------



## pollux8 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gerade vom Beachbiking Veranstalter die Bestätigung bekommen,das der neue Termin für den Marathon auf den 20.10.2013 gesetzt wurde.
Der Vorteil:Es könnte von der Temperaturen ein paar Grad wärmer sein.
Und der Terim liegt in den NRW Schulferien.


----------



## Uplooser (18. Januar 2013)

uch, der Termin ist diesmal fast im Sommer.


----------



## pollux8 (27. Januar 2013)

Zum Start der Osterferien findet in Castricum ein 38 km Beachrace statt.
Die Strecke verläuft von Castricum-Egmond- Bergen aan Zee-Schoorl-Camperduin und zurück.
Die Preisgelder liegen bei 500Euro für den ersten und 25Euro für den 10 Platz.
Nebenher kann man auch noch beim Beachrun  teilnehmen.
Start ist um 10:00
Nach den Rennen wird die Beachparty durch eine LIVE Band eröffnet.

http://www.mtbstrandrace.nl/


----------



## Tomwptp (27. Januar 2013)

Hm, 12:30 Uhr Rennschluß. Das sollte ich schaffen ;-)


----------



## pollux8 (13. Februar 2013)

*DEN Helder-Petten 44km*





Es war Wettermäßig mal wieder das spannensde  Rennen ,wo ich mitgemacht hatte.
Die letzten Tage vorm Rennen waren nördliche Winde und der Südostwind war nur an den Renntag angesagt.Die Tage danach drehte der Wind wieder auf Ost bis Nord.
Der Abend zuvor schneite es so kräftig,das sich eine Absage bante.
Pünktlich zum Start riß die Wolkendecke auf.
So macht Beach fahren wieder Spaß,Erst Gegenwind und nach der Kertwende Rückenwind mit 12knoten .
Der Sieger Bram Rood hatte mal wieder einen 32 Schnitt auf Lager.
Ich blieb mit einer Zeit von 1:52 mal wieder in der 70& Scala.

Hier noch ein super Video vom Rennen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g4XO9YF_Ps"]Dijk tot Dijk Strandrace 2013 - Roy Beukers - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pollux8 (5. März 2013)

Für den Beachmarathon am 20.10 in Hoek van Holland kann man sich
schon offiziell anmelden

http://www.beachbiking.nl/hvh-dh.html

Hier noch ein sehenwerter videofilm der letzten Sonntag 
beim Beachrace in Knokke (Belgien) mit einer Heli Drone aufgenommen wurde

[ame="http://vimeo.com/60952224"]Mountainbike Beach Challenge 2013 @ Knokke-Heist on Vimeo[/ame]


----------

